

Nasty Bug Lets Hackers into Nearly Any Android Phone Using Nothing but a Message - j_hanbanan
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/27/nasty-bug-lets-hackers-into-nearly-any-android-phone-using-nothing-but-a-message/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9954686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9954686)

